# Electric Pylons



## Tracy35 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me ? I have an Electric Pylon (pole?) on the edge of my land (Still deffinately within the boundries of my land though), it supplies four other houses with electic as well as my own. The Plylon (pole) was privately bought by my neighbour before he sold the land to me.My question is who does the Pylon belong too my neighbour who originally bought it or me because I bought the land on which it stands?
Any advice would be so welcome


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tracy35 said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me ? I have an Electric Pylon (pole?) on the edge of my land (Still deffinately within the boundries of my land though), it supplies four other houses with electic as well as my own. The Plylon (pole) was privately bought by my neighbour before he sold the land to me.My question is who does the Pylon belong too my neighbour who originally bought it or me because I bought the land on which it stands?
> Any advice would be so welcome


Thats a new one on me .... I thought the poles belonged to the electricity company. Have one at the bottom of my garden which certainly does.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting indeed. 

If it's on your land - visit the TOWN HALL and ask for advice. My guess is they'll tell you to talk to the power utility. But if you get on with your neighbour - I'd ask them gently too. 

If it's YOURS you may well be responsible for it's upkeep. If it's not, you may well be able to claim rent. I'd say your better off (even if there's no rent) if it's NOT YOURS btw. 

It is POSSIBLE that your neighbour PAID to have a pole to have power available. This I have heard of in rural environments.


----------



## Tracy35 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, Thanks very much for the replies. The Pylon is deffinately privately owned ! and yes we are rural. The Town hall is no good what-so-ever, they are as currupt as the day is long and I will get no advice from them, well not correct advice anyway. This has come from my Lawyers by the way, not just a personal observation. I will be in contact with my Lawyers on Monday but I just wondered if anyone out there knew the answer. My Neighbour is currently negotiating with the electric company (or so he says) for them to take over the Pylon, but this would mean passing over some of my land to the Electric company. I have not been asked nor given consent for this to happen. My Neighbour seems to think that as he originally paid fot the Pylon when the land was his, it is his right to do what he wish's with the Pylon and the land it stands on. But surely if you sell a plot of land you sell everything on it aswell?




chris(madrid) said:


> Interesting indeed.
> 
> If it's on your land - visit the TOWN HALL and ask for advice. My guess is they'll tell you to talk to the power utility. But if you get on with your neighbour - I'd ask them gently too.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Tracy35 said:


> My Neighbour is currently negotiating with the electric company (or so he says) for them to take over the Pylon, but this would mean passing over some of my land to the Electric company. I have not been asked nor given consent for this to happen. My Neighbour seems to think that as he originally paid fot the Pylon when the land was his, it is his right to do what he wish's with the Pylon and the land it stands on. But surely if you sell a plot of land you sell everything on it as well?


Sounds very delicate - Use your lawyers. 

Make sure the LAND is yours for a start (please god it's a notarised sale) - and check the pole is included (at least not excluded). Your neighbour can think what he likes - the law is what matters though.

Frankly I doubt it is within the town hall jurisdiction UNLESS SPECIAL planning permission was given/needed. Sounds more between the landowner and the utility.


----------

